# Hobby750 VIN number location



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Ive done a HPI check with RAC on a 2001 Hobby750 and the website seems to be saying everything is fine but to get their HPI insurance it wants me to provide a few extra details:

I need to know where the VIN plate is located - it's a Fiat 2.8Jtd base.

And any other pointers you guys can think of to satisfy myself its not a clone or stolen vehicle. 

Best wishes, 
David.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

david-david said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive done a HPI check with RAC on a 2001 Hobby750 and the website seems to be saying everything is fine but to get their HPI insurance it wants me to provide a few extra details:
> 
> ...


The VIN plate is usually on the bonnet landing panel just above the radiator - however, on some vehicles (e.g. Mercedes & Ford Transit) it could be on the step kick panel or on the door surround (this of course depends on whether it is a standard vehicle base or an 'A' class).

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi david 
Is the hobby your doing a hpi on a left hand drive ? If so when the report comes back saying it doesn't recognise the vin no dont panic its something to do with being registered coming through Ireland

I'm sure someone will quote me on this reply


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi David,
I can confirm the vin plate is on the panel above the rad, on the left hand side of our Hobby. Hope the info is still of use.
We had the motorhome inspected before buying, that also included an 
HPI. 
I think you need to go on instinct as well. Ours was a private sale and I was really comfortable with the couple selling it.
Neil


----------

